# Home Made CNC Plasma Cutter Table, back from the dead!



## xalky (Oct 8, 2017)

This is a CNC plasma cutting machine that I designed and built several years ago. I hadn't used it much ever since I moved to my new shop here in Tennessee. I finally resurrected it today. I have a build log on the forum here somewhere from some time around 2012. I'll see if I can dig it up and link it to this post and vice versa.


----------



## xalky (Oct 8, 2017)

Here's the link to the build log for this CNC plasma table. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/xalkys-cnc-plasma-table-build-log.7436/


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice job on the table. Glad you finally got to see it work. I just treated myself to a Hobart 40i machine. After 50 yrs of using an OA torch it's a revelation. I  looked hard at the Hypertherm, but just couldn't get past the price. Thanks for all the info. I can see a CNC table in my future. Cheers, Mike


----------

